# audi 200 questions



## evolixsurf (Jan 17, 2005)

Hello ive recently moved and am looking for a new car, i am interested in a 91 200. I know nothing about these cars or engines. Can anyone give me any information or adivce? Is it a good car to buy? reliable? How long do the engines last when taken care of properly? Is there anything i should look for when buying it?....any info would be great, i did a search and did not find much thanks!


----------



## Nomolag (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: audi 200 questions (evolixsurf)*

If it's a Turbo Quattro, it's a 20V, which was only in this chassis one year. If it's an automatic, stay away, as it will have either a 3 or 4 speed automatic transmission that sucks.
The 20V is a sweet car and is capable of hanging with any new production car made today on the highway.
Chris


----------



## Scott by BOSTON (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: audi 200 questions (evolixsurf)*

The 200 20V is a 3B engine and looks like nothing like a 5K, 100/200 10V.
Its nearly identical (in appearance) to the newer bodied S4 which ran from 1992 t0 1995.5.
The 1991 200 Turbo can be an automatic ,Front wheel drive only, so LOOK for flared fenders and a stick transimisson before pursuing any 200 "turbo"
I have some 200 20V stuff here:
http://www.quattro123.com
but http://www.sjmautotechnik.com
and chris millers site are the way to go:
go to Audifans.com and google Chris Miller, Scott Mockery to get all the info needed.
Even S-cars.org has some 200 stuff.
-Scott by BOSTON


----------

